# 99 Cent Only Stores - halloween 2020



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Starting the thread a bit early likely but figure late July/August they will start stocking halloween (and members will be stalking them!). Now that schools don't look like they will be convening in person in most places, not sure how quickly they will move out school supplies in places.

Anyway I'm behind the times on the number of locations 99 Cent Only Stores have expanded to. I was only aware of two in the SF Bay area, one in Fremont in the East Bay and one in Gilroy. Just checked their location map for this area and WOW!






Brand-name Goods and Produce at Surprising Prices | 99 Cents Only Stores


All your favorite brands from the big chains at crazy low prices that won't break your bank or wallet. Save more, do more, find more at our 99 Cents Only stores.




99only.com





Here's the location map for the SF Bay Area:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

And more locations were added in the Southwestern states they have already been in:


----------



## Tarker Midnight (Jul 9, 2011)

I was in a 99 Cent Store over the weekend, and although they hadn't started stocking the Halloween goodies, they did have a section of Dia de los Muertos decorations out already. So hopefully the rest will follow soon!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine has started stocking Fall, Dia De Los Muertos, and Halloween. Some really cool stuff. I'm in Southern CA, Pasadena area.

Took some quick pics:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

And more....


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

joossa said:


> Mine has started stocking Fall, Dia De Los Muertos, and Halloween. Some really cool stuff. I'm in Southern CA, Pasadena area.
> 
> Took some quick pics:


We are neighbors! I am in Montrose. Is this the store on Colorado? I drove by today and ALMOST stopped to check it out. Went to Michaels instead and they barely had anything.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> We are neighbors! I am in Montrose. Is this the store on Colorado? I drove by today and ALMOST stopped to check it out. Went to Michaels instead and they barely had anything.


Small world! I grew up in La Crescenta!

This store is actually in Arcadia. I am sure others are not too far behind.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@joossa , wow your store looks fully stocked. Do you think there was more coming out? I know someone on HF was looking for lots of black birds/crows/ravens and I didn't notice any in your photos. Any chance you remember seeing some and just didn't capture them?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> @joossa , wow your store looks fully stocked. Do you think there was more coming out? I know someone on HF was looking for lots of black birds/crows/ravens and I didn't notice any in your photos. Any chance you remember seeing some and just didn't capture them?


There was still lots of summer stuff left in the aisle. I'm sure more is coming.
Didn't see the birds on this trip.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

joossa said:


> Small world! I grew up in La Crescenta!
> 
> This store is actually in Arcadia. I am sure others are not too far behind.


Sure is! I grew up in Temple City and was at the Dollar Tree in Arcadia yesterday because I was early for my haircut in Sierra Madre. Did you go to CV? My daughter is a senior there this year. How funny!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Sure is! I grew up in Temple City and was at the Dollar Tree in Arcadia yesterday because I was early for my haircut in Sierra Madre. Did you go to CV? My daughter is a senior there this year. How funny!


Very nice. We may have crossed paths at some point. Haha.

Yes, I graduated from there. It's such a great school! Very good schools in this area and a great place to raise a family.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

joossa said:


> Very nice. We may have crossed paths at some point. Haha.
> 
> Yes, I graduated from there. It's such a great school! Very good schools in this area and a great place to raise a family.


Agreed! It has definitely been good to us !


----------



## Nebulosus (Aug 28, 2019)

Wow, what a ton of great stuff, love those winged angel skeletons and the neon Dia de los Muertos skulls. I would have dropped a lot of money in there! Sadly I don't think we have any of those stores near where I am (Tacoma, WA)


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

I don't think they are in the Chicagoland area either.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Not in WA or IL. Map of locations at beginning of this thread.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Not in WA or IL. Map of locations at beginning of this thread.


Is every item .99 cents?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

ScareyCarrie said:


> Is every item .99 cents?


Used to be. Most items are, but they have marked up several items. Still affordable, I'd say.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, prices are 99 cents unless their tag shows something different. The prices are clearly marked in that case in yellow label. You can see the higher price in a number of the photos above. But most are still just 99; and definitely even at 1.49, 1.99, 2.49, 3.99, and this year seeing one light up mask at 4.99, they are pretty nice quality and a good price compared to other stores carrying something similar.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

In the past they've sold most of the 99 cent items at two-for-one prices in early sales. Probably in August if I remember correctly.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

More stuff coming out at 99 Cent Only:


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

There are walk-through videos up on YouTube.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photos, joossa. Looks like they've stepped it up a bit this year.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

My local store is finally bringing out more Halloween. They were setting up the aisle, so I only took a few quick shots. Was not able to get close to the rest since they had their boxes stacked up and were busy.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I wish we had one of these instead of a Dollar Tree. So many more goodies at the .99 store


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

I wish our version of this kinda store here in the UK was as great that that one. Our 99p store now stocks some very poor quality Halloween stuff sadly.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I like the zombie gnomes but I'd have to repaint them IF I could even buy them.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Went back for more...


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

They now have life sized poseable skellies for $24.99.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

joossa said:


> They now have life sized poseable skellies for $24.99.


Can you stand that up and measure it please? It says 65 inches, while all the rest say 60 inches (I think). Be nice if it actually is a little taller.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Screaming Demons said:


> Can you stand that up and measure it please? It says 65 inches, while all the rest say 60 inches (I think). Be nice if it actually is a little taller.


It's 60" tall not 65". Guess they measure with the feet extended, hehe.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

joossa said:


> It's 60" tall not 65". Guess they measure with the feet extended, hehe.


Darn. Still hoping for one close to six feet. I guess they skipped right over normal human size with the 12 footers.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i wish we had those kind of stores here


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Me too. Only CA for what I've seen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

@Yodlei they are in other Western/southwestern states. Locator on their website.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

A few from mine


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I love the giant centipede... just don't know where/how I would use it.


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

joossa said:


> I love the giant centipede... just don't know where/how I would use it.


yea that centipede caught my eye too. Should have gotten him would love to do a
Giant bug/insect theme one year!


----------



## Daphne (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow, cool stuff. Unfortunately it appears the closet one to me is a 12 hour drive although I can save 6 minutes with an alternate route...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I want those cute little ghosts and that zombie kid candy bowl, he only has one shoe. He needs to live with me. alas, I am another that doesn't have this store....its not fair.


----------

